# New amewricas cup rules favour the deafender



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

*"The America's Cup stir the rules for the 2017 regatta. "Ye Ha"*

They're radical, ambitious and sure to set off debates in yacht club bars from Sydney to San Diego, New Zealand, England, Switzerland and San Francisco to Southampton.

Defending champion Oracle Team USA will race against challengers in early elimination rounds. It can build two 62-foot, wing-sailed foiling catamarans, insurance against a catastrophic failure, while challengers will be limited to one, a clause that's sure to be controversial.

Read More Page

*And please vote on the voting poll.*


----------



## urbanhermit (Nov 15, 2010)

I am all for giving Deaf persons a break.


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

The Americas cup rues have always favored the defender.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

desert rat said:


> The Americas cup rues have always favored the defender.


Thanks.

*How about voting on the poll.*


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

desert rat said:


> The Americas cup rues have always favored the defender.





urbanhermit said:


> I am all for giving Deaf persons a break.


*Thanks how about voting on the poll*


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Comments on how the challengers are going to two boat test when the defender can.

Chicago sounds interesting. why? They will not have currents to deal with meaning high degree with safety.

*I can see a boycott on the horizon by the challengers.*


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

What's a deaf roué?


----------

